# Pudzianowski has contract to fight Tim Sylvia in May



## uno dondo (Jun 8, 2007)

Mariusz Pudzianowski has agreed to a fight with former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia on American soil. The fight, to be staged by a company called Moosin, had been rumoured for late April but the World’s Strongest Man legend was scheduled to fight for Polish promotion KSW on May 7th. Polish television company PolSat did not like the risk of him fighting Sylvia two weeks before fighting on home turf in Katowice. 

Today, Pudzianowski confirmed the fight and said he was not concerned about fighting twice in such a short timespan despite being an MMA novice (1-0) and with the latter opponent being the former champion of the world’s top MMA promotion

obviously pudz isnt ready for the top heavies in the ufc but imagine he wins a load of fights and goes to the ufc. Him and brock would be mouthwatering

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=4124


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

poor big timmy. from UFC Champ to any novelty acts stepping stone into MMA.

I would take Ray Mercer over Pudz.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...this is the longest train wreck in the history of fighting.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tim who?


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm still hoping that this happens in Mass like it was rumored too... My friends watch those strongman compitions all the time and when I told them about this fight they where all for going, its going to be badass... Maybe I can get on that card too, seeing as they'll prolly want some local guys on it... who knows!


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

alizio said:


> poor big timmy. from UFC Champ to any novelty acts stepping stone into MMA.
> 
> I would take Ray Mercer over Pudz.





exactly. took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I never really like Tim Sylvia, he won because of his height and reach more than anything, he was good in the UFC when the HW division was at its weakest, which doesnt say much... like other people said, hes a stepping stone for sideshows now.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wrong section, also awesome fight.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I read about this last night, but I didn't think it was true becasue Wiki said he was fighting on May 7th as well which you indicated.

Crazy that he is fighting twice within two weeks.

Super Mariusz is a physical specimen and very interesting to watch. It reminds me of watching a more mentally tough version of Bob Sapp. Then again, i am judging this on one fight.

Time will tell.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pudzianowski is going to run over him like a freight train. Sylvia doesn't have that fighters instinct, he is a big softy(as proof by his dating episode lol) that used to get by in a weak division because of his long reach and size. Pudz is going to charge him and then go ape on him when Sylvia turtles.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

During their stare down they're going to be saying, "I want Brock Lesnar", "No, I want Brock Lesnar!"


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If Tim from 2003 -- or even Tim from 2006 -- shows up, he beats Pudzianowski handily.

If big, fat, slow Tim from 2009 shows up, I'm not so sure...

I'm actually a tad surprised that a commission would allow this fight. Sylvia has 31 fights, while Pudzianowski has one. And yes, I know Lesnar was only 1-1 when he fought Herring, but his wrestling experience counted for much more than Pudzianowski's strongman experience. At least I would hope so.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I would pick Sylvia in this fight regardless of which Tim shows up. I guess if 2009 Tim shows up, Pudz has a decent chance, but lets be honest guys, the dude has one professional fight against a complete unknown. It was cool that he finished him in under a minute, but he looked sloppy while performing, he needs time.

I'm not going to let the hype of him being the "worlds strongest man" get in the way of my judgment. at 1-0 against a complete unknown, I don't consider him a threat to any decent heavyweight at the moment. Maybe in the future once he develops some more skills (I'm aware of his stand up credentials) he may be a threat, but not right now.

I'm picking Sylvia by technical knock out this time around.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sylvia really should win this, but I've got no idea how he is right now. 

Did you see the leg kicks Pudzianowski was throwing on his debut? If he lands a few of those I can see him chopping Big Tim down...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

If Pud beats Tim SF should sign him, and have him fight Lashley.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

sylvia will knock him out


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pudzianowski will almost certainly win this in my opinion. Sylvia was the perenial over achiever in an incredibly weak HW division, and Pudzianowski will tear through him with his raw aggression and strength.

Bull rush - timmy turtles - Mariusz unleashes bombs - Timmy is saved by the ref or taps to strikes. 

Also hoping to see some of the incredibly un-technical yet undeniably powerful leg kicks Mariusz showed in his first fight lol.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The Legacy said:


> Did you see the leg kicks Pudzianowski was throwing on his debut? If he lands a few of those I can see him chopping Big Tim down...


lol, those were the funniest kicks I've seen. If Timmy isn't dumb enough, he can easily counter them with his long reach, because Pudzs hands were down, and he wasn't even looking at the opponent, but his leg.. well, that's what I remember anyway..


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim's time is over, its time for Polish Power! If he develops a wresting/takedown game no one will be able to stop it and with his strength and determination I hope he has enough time to develop an overall game, he would be more interesting than many of the other current HWs out there even if he is not as technically proficient right now. He is a draw. I am pulling for him and think once Sylvia get hit/kicked will turtle up and Dana will want to jump on the Polish gravytrain.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> How about a match with BIg Belly one day with a posedown before the fight?



Yes, and they could oil up too, yay! :thumb02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Pudz would just pull a Bob Sapp. Except Pudz is way stronger than Sapp is and could probably get a TKO over Sylvia.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

IDK, Pudzianowski is horrible but Timmy has no chin or stamina or speed so he will TKO him probably.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Pudzianowski is going to run over him like a freight train. Sylvia doesn't have that fighters instinct, he is a big softy(as proof by his dating episode lol) that used to get by in a weak division because of his long reach and size. Pudz is going to charge him and then go ape on him when Sylvia turtles.


omg wow, i just watched sylvias date... holyshit.. what a massive pile of failure and that girl was easy as hell. Man and you can tell she really wants to have a good time and get wasted. Its easy money, tim is just a sad person. 

I feel bad for him


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think this is a smart move for Super Pudz, if he wants to make waves in the world of MMA he needs to break into the US market and get off small polish cards. Might not be the most interesting fight but still look forward to it.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i can't wait for this fight, Brett Oteri is fighting on this card against Matt Lee who has fought some pretty good guys and should be a war, Brett is one of the guy's I've been training with since I started MMA.


----------

